# Black Lyretail molly with swollen eye HELP!



## BradB145 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey I need Help all. I just looked at my tank and noticed one of my black lyretail mollies has a big swollen eye and kinda white around it! Any idea what could be wrong? Please help!
Thanks 
Brad


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like pop eye, look it up.


----------

